# Which grains have enzymes?



## toncils (11/11/13)

Hey all,
Got to the end of a brew- 50% wheat and 50% choc (for a laugh...), and got 30% efficiency. Didn't expect it to work terribly well.

This got me wondering which grains actually have enzymes. I understand most base malts are high, and most specialty malts are low, but is there some kind of sheet saying how potent each is?


Edit: 300 EBC ahahahahaha


----------



## manticle (11/11/13)

You should be able to find specs on manufacturer's website for diastatic power and which ones need mashing and which need steeping.

50% choc? Jesus. Choc has none (destroyed by the roasting process). All your dark malts will be non-diastatic but do not need conversion.

Malts like pilsner, ale, pale, maris otter, golden promise, munich and vienna will have diastatic power and some may have surplus (eg can self convert and convert other malt.

Most crystal/cara malts will have already undergone conversion from their unique wet kilning process but will not supply enzymes to convert anything else.

Some lighter kilned malts may or may not have diastatic power and some can be simply steeped for colour and flavour (eg. Victory, at least some brands as far as I'm aware)) and some need mashing with other malts (eg Biscuit) as they have no enzymes of their own but still need starches converted.

Malted wheat has diastatic power. Presumably your wheat was malted?

From memory Litner is the unit used to describe diastatic power.


----------



## manticle (11/11/13)

I know it's only wikipedia but check the section on diastatic power - I was almost correct in my memory - Lintner (degrees)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mashing#Diastatic_power


----------



## toncils (11/11/13)

Swell. That all makes perfect sense.
I assume it was malted wheat. Perhaps the pH was responsible for the terrible efficiency, high acidity killing enzymes or something. I added a fair bit of chalk a little way into the mash; but after a good stirring, taking a sample and allowing it to cool it read 5.4.

It'd be handy to have a chart with all the base malts and how powerful the enzymes are. Perhaps when I could be stuffed I'll work one out.

Let you know how the recipe goes.

PS. oh hey, you're in Fairfield. I'm living in thornbury till January. You'd be welcome to sample my 50% choc


----------



## manticle (11/11/13)

Interested.

Also interested to taste the chalk since I'm not its biggest fan on principle.

Let me know.


----------



## McFeast (22/11/13)

It'd be handy to have a chart with all the base malts and how powerful the enzymes are. Perhaps when I could be stuffed I'll work one out.



Sweet. I'd love a copy of your chart! Reckon you could gift it to us AHB blokes for Christmas??


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/11/13)

Generally it is the lightest ( colour ) grains that have the diastatic power for mashing. Those generally under 10ebc. Some xtal malts are light in colour but due to being kilned the have no diastatic conversion ability.


----------

